# Jet Boat Feasibility



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Eight gallons of fuel is about 23 kg
45 megajoules per kg 
So 1035 MegaJoules is 287 kiloWatthours

Assume that the electric motor is 2.87 times as efficient as the V8 (makes the numbers easier)

That is 100 kWh - for one hour's use

A Tesla 100 kWh battery is about 630 kg - 1386 lbs

You have probably got less than half of that weight to use for batteries - so you would end up with 30 minutes or less of power 

Sorry but it's probably not feasible


----------

